# Rilee and Misha update



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rilee is doing great, he has lots more energy, his teeth are getting cleaner with every meal *sad for a 1yr old to have tarter!!!* I have also stopped brushing his teeth as the chicken backs are doing a better job than I!! He has consistently passed great poo *some are a lil hard, so taking out more bone, replacing with meat etc* But other than that, he LOVES to eat now. He is down to 48lbs which is just a little leaner than I'd like him to be, but I figure it gives him some wiggle room for snacks and end of the week meals *I buy/defrost* his food in weekly increments, I've been over guessing by just a little, so by the end of the week, he gets a lil extra.

Yesterday was day 12 and he started getting something a bit different  I cut a chicken thigh in half *one half is the back the other is way less bone and more meat* and in the morning gave him the back portion along with 3-4 gizzards *maybe a heart if it slips in* and I bought 2 turkey drumsticks and cut them up following the muscles natural separation, so he either gets one bigger one or two smaller ones, I'm gunna play it by ear with him and see how his poo looks like later with 2 meals including turkey went through, so either tonight or tomorrow morning he will get the remainder of the drumstick with a bit of meat still attached as a whole meal yay 

Misha...Misha Misha Misha.... lol... Actually its good news this time, not gunna brag *maybe* but I won the battle of the wet-food  I bought ground pork and ground turkey specifically with her in mind. Last night I mixed half a container of wet (they are small, 2.75oz, so half of that) with a bit of ground turkey and ground pork, I cut up a chicken heart into tiny pieces added some water to turn it into a thick gravy and she actually ate it!! Only left a couple pieces of heart behind *I think its a texture thing* This am, I mixed 1tbs wet, 1tbsground turkey, 1tbs ground pork, 1 gizzard, added less water... Well looking behind me I see a dish that's been licked clean 

I did have an issue with Rilee on Sunday though... I was house sitting and the fucker killed a chicken... A cute little bantam roo  He didn't bite it from the looks, but probably smacked it to death with his paws, he was just playing with it, not being viscous about it... But still :/ Buuut Mr.roo will be going towards a good cause the guy I house sat for is going to start his dog on raw, and he'll clean the rooster for him 

anyway, just looked at the clock and im finding im late going to pick up my own rooster! eek!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

glad to hear things are looking up....


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My sweet old boy killed a chicken in his youth - he was playing with her and tossed her in the air - she landed wrong. She died instantly and he laid by her side all day nudging her and trying to wake her up. He never killed another one and I believe this is why he is so exceedingly gentle.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad they are doing good. Sometimes it takes a little time to sort stuff out for them 

I have decided I MUST get chickens this week. We already have a bunch of grasshoppers. And I'm pretty much settled on bantams because I hear they are a little tougher since they will be free range.

And, from what I read I can put them in doghouses because they are so small.

I hope my dogs don't kill them!


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

hey, remember how sick rilee was before I switched? I just found out his food was contaminated:doh: poor guy...


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

on a more happy note, dinner for the kids was gobbled up 

Rilee got the Turkey Drumstick, drizzled in egg and blood that leeched out of the chicken hearts and gizzards.. Mmm right?
Misha got her usual, with the addition of the blood and egg...no water, she hollered at me while I made it and kept reaching up, trying to grab her bowl from me! whats up with that? lol so I let her eat downstairs with Rilee... she finished 99% of her meal in one sitting  thats a first  After a week or so of this I'll start increasing the size of the chunks, and mix less... maybe it wont be so hard to scrub her dish after lol *the gravy from the wet food dries to the edges quickly and requires immediate scrubbing if its gunna be easy


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

FurMom1089 said:


> hey, remember how sick rilee was before I switched? I just found out his food was contaminated:doh: poor guy...



that explains it. always nice to know why. glad he's better now.


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, the possibility that the food was contaminated didn't even cross my mind! I feel kinda foolish... But hey hes better, and on a better diet now and thats all that matters


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

FurMom1089 said:


> Yeah, the possibility that the food was contaminated didn't even cross my mind! I feel kinda foolish... But hey hes better, and on a better diet now and thats all that matters


we live . we learn.  that's what matters. and they are fine now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

FurMom1089 said:


> Yeah, the possibility that the food was contaminated didn't even cross my mind! I feel kinda foolish... But hey hes better, and on a better diet now and thats all that matters


I hope you report your dog got sick. Even if not to the dog food company - to Consumer Affairs 
ConsumerAffairs.com: Knowledge is Power! Consumer news, reviews, complaints, resources, safety recalls

and to thetruthaboutpetfood.com
Report a Pet Food/Treat Adverse Event


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

i reported to the first one, the second one doesnt want to work.. ill try again later thank you!


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well the critters are moving along at a good pace  Misha is eating chicken, turkey, and pork, and sly me has her eating dehydrated beef lung and bone! I slipped a chicken vertebrate into her meal this morning kinda as a joke lol, as well as a bit of chicken fat, well, she ate all the ground stuff, plus the chunks, and bone  her first! so now shes going to have bone added to every other meal and her chunks will be getting bigger 

Rilee graduated to eating the fat and skin, simply removing some bone wasnt helping his poo, it was still over 100 grade lol... but it seems that by not taking the skin off, his poo has better quality, but its easier for him to go 

Tomorrows shopping day will hopefully include some new yummies  gunna pick up liver too and start throwing some extra tiny pieces in with his bonier meals. Hes gunna start getting more in the am/afternoon than at night, the night feed will be more of a snack than anything..

Misha recently mostly stopped shedding from her switch to mostly wet, now im waiting to see if she will shed again with her total conversion to raw. Rilee is now blowing his coat in earnest, and its getting course with die-off... still a lil tarter left, but the color of his mouth is richer now, so his teeth really pop when his mouth is open, and the texture of his tongue has changed as well...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Glad to hear that your babies are doing well! 

For Rilee, I would hold off on even the tinyest piece of liver. Organs should be introduced last after he has been doing well on chicken, turkey, pork, beef, rabbit or what have you. Its recommended to wait until month three to add organs. 

I hope you find some great score out on your shopping spree!


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

someone close to me emailed me last night, their freezer died, so ill be hopefully picking that up today  *the meat, not freezer lol*

kk on rilee


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

FurMom1089 said:


> Well the critters are moving along at a good pace  Misha is eating chicken, turkey, and pork, and sly me has her eating dehydrated beef lung and bone! I slipped a chicken vertebrate into her meal this morning kinda as a joke lol, as well as a bit of chicken fat, well, she ate all the ground stuff, plus the chunks, and bone  her first! so now shes going to have bone added to every other meal and her chunks will be getting bigger
> 
> Rilee graduated to eating the fat and skin, simply removing some bone wasnt helping his poo, it was still over 100 grade lol... but it seems that by not taking the skin off, his poo has better quality, but its easier for him to go
> 
> ...


sounds like they are coming along. i agree with makovach, that rilee needs to go more slowly than misha....


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

I got a fresh rooster today, I saved several extra bits to it to give to Misha,  but for now its in the freezer just in case, but I left the feet on and kept the head for Ry...

Ry also got an extra boney meal tonight and we are trying beef heart 

From what I kept of the "score" today theres maybe 20lbs total, between that, lotsa fresh hamburger *some of it is a bit funky, its gunna go to the back of the freezer for when their tummies can handle off stuff* theres some tenderloin, the bit of heart, I think its beef, but im wondering now if maybe its deer, ill have to email her... Funny thing is that when we got to the place, I realized that, that was where Rilee came from... I thought I recognized the name on the email, but I wasnt sure until we got there.. weird...


----------

